# Is this a miscarage?



## Mariann (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi Mariann again.
I have had very bad stomach pain and back pain for the last 3 days. The pain is constont, with cramps every so often,resting dosent help. I went to the dr on Friday when I first got them, she examined me and said it could be the start of a miscarage and just to go home, rest and wait. I have no bleeding, but the pain is very bad. 
How long does a miscarage take?
Can I have one without bleeding? 
Could the pain just be my body stretching?
I had a scan last tuesday and the baby was fine, could it all go wrong so soon after?
I  am 10 weeks and 6 days, 39 and this is my first pregnacy. Got there by iui
Mariann


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm so sorry that I can't give you a definite answer, there is a chance that the pain you are experiencing is just stretching, but as your dr said, it could also mean that you are starting to miscarry.  A scan only tells you what is happening at that time, and so is only reassuring for that exact moment in time.

Miscarriages aren't always accompanied by bleeding, however, think of it as a positive sign, that you've not had any, as it still gives you that little bit of hope to hang on to.  Have you got another appointment for a scan?

If these pains increase, or you start to bleed, go straight to A & E.

I really hope everything turns out ok for you,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Mariann (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi Mariann again
Just thought I,d give an up date
I ended up in A&E on Christmas eve, had an examination and was booked in for a scan. The scan showed a baby with a heartbeat and moving its arms and legs which was wonderful. Thank you for your help.
Mariann


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

That's wonderful news, you must be so releived xxx


----------



## Mariann (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi
thank you, yes I was crying, DH was crying. We have another scan booked for the 8th Jan. You do a wonderful job here. Have a happy new year

Mariann


----------

